# [?] Ever breeding, ever expanding...



## Cassiopia (Jul 28, 2010)

My guppies are being guppies.

I would really love to get a few more tanks set up to facilitate this favorite pass time of the promiscuous fish. I'm currently having to give all the fry away before they grow too big because all my guppies share a small 10 gallon tank, and extra tanks would allow me greater control over the breeding too. For instance, I have a bright orange and yellow male and a similarly colored orange female from a different store - I'd love to see what that pairing would yield.

I've done some reading and a little bit of talking with local people who have bred guppies in the past. I know I need at least 3 tanks: one for males, one for females, and one for breeding and fry. I guess I'm looking for further advice and wondering what I need to do with tanks. What sizes they should be, and can the 10 gallon fit in to 3 tank scheme? How important is it to have live plants instead of or in addition to fake ones (we've got a bit of a neon glow-in-the-dark theme going with the current 10 gallon, no live plants)? 
*
What I've got now in the 10 gallon:*
- 2 male guppies
- 5 female guppies
- a few (4-5?) young guppies that are very good at hiding from my net
- 1 small clown pleco

How can I best expand from that?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Live plants help in a couple ways, they take nitrates out of the water, they provide food for babies (lots of little animals grow on java moss) and they provide hiding places. But people can and do raise guppies without live plants. You don't even need fake plants, you can use bare tanks and yarn mops.

I think a row of 10s would be good for you. 1 for males, 1 for females, 2 for fry (you will have multiple sizes). Get a bigger, prettier "show tank" for breeding, give it a light and plants. Put the row of 10s wherever they fit, basement, bathroom, under or on the kitchen counter. Or buy a "heavy duty" shelving unit and use under-cabinet lights.

Its called "multiple tank syndrome".


----------



## Patrico12345 (Aug 3, 2010)

If you're looking for a great plant for guppy fry I highly suggest Hornwort. It grows extremely easy many lighting conditions and the best part is that it grows REALLY fast. I just got one for my tank and with little exaggeration, it grew about 1 inch everyday! The little frills and stuff provide excellent hiding for guppies and the plant likes to grow to the top and spread out providing for surface hiding as well.

I like the idea of the 3 tank setup. It's sort of what I have going here but currently I'm at a lack of space in my tiny apartment so I'm keeping the fry with the female guppies until I can spot the mature males and then separate them to the male tank.

Best of luck!


----------

